# smell coming from my Air ducts!



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Hopefully someone has a quick answer to this as i am somewhat worried about it.
My AC has been on for a few months so far this year and just tonight i noticed a smell coming from my vents when the ac is on. I know it may sound odd but is smell like charcoal lighter fluid.

Any ideas on this one?

More details to come...


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, did some searching and when i pulled out the dryer the vent was off the back of it. (gas Dryer) I'm not 100% sure if it didn't happen when i pulled it out but this room is also our cats room and he sometimes runs and hides from the dog so he could have knocked it off as well i suppose.

Do you think that is where the smell was coming from? why was it so strong through the air registers? And is a NG dryer so they must add an odor to it in order for us to smell it?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I believe natural gas has a smell added to it, same with propane. But was it actually knocked off and leaking? You must have caught that on time since it would have been a much worse problem then a funny smell.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Gas exhaust into the house will smell
Not sure of the exact smell
Make sure the vent is clean before re-assembly

Is there an AC return vent nearby ?


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

The Furnace is right next to it but the cold air return is in another room. 
I turned off the dryer, opened up the house, and then i turned the ac back on and it was fine (hasd it on all night). This morning i went to fluff the clothes in the dryer up (AC was not on) and the whole laundry room smelled within 5 minutes. So i guess now i know it is the dryer but it does seem to only happen while it is running. Could it just be burn off since it is an NG dryer? 
Dave the Dryer vent was disconnected from the dryer however all gas lines seem tight and leak free. BUt this morning even with the dryer vent connected the smell was pretty intense. 

Sooo.. Dryer problem?


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> Yeah I believe natural gas has a smell added to it, same with propane. But was it actually knocked off and leaking? You must have caught that on time since it would have been a much worse problem then a funny smell.


The dryer vent was knocked off not the gas line itself.. But i do feel that my reflexes are quick! :laughing:


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

This topic may need to be moved to appliances...


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

K here's a DIY Mistake for you all. So i called the gas company this morning just to have things checked out. Meet the guy at my house and before he even comes in he asks have you painted or stained anything with oil based stains/paints recently. I replied, yes, i actually ran out of latex primer last night and used an oil based one why? He said that what happens is the dryer sucks in the paint fumes and when it goes through the heat of the dryer comes out smelling like lighter fluid kind of. Says it is very common and besides the smell and maybe your clothes smelling after they go through the dryer, it's nothing to worry about. Still, he check all the gas lines and all were good!

That was a new one to me though. i know oil based products have a smell but the smell in the air last night was not the same. Thank you all for your help!


----------

